# Need Help adjusting delay on AVR ...



## faster (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello All, I've joined because I really need to build up my education on this stuff. I know I like good sounds and great Movies at home.

here is alist of how I am currently set up with some changes on the way.

Hk AVr 745
Fronts - Klipsch 3.5s
Center - klipsch RC52
Rears - Speakercraft 8in, not sure of the model #, (Slated to change)
Bass - Velodyne 12in' Powered sub.
TV - Mitsubishi 52 DLP.

I also have a speakercraft bb1235 channel amp running 13 speakers throught the house and back yard.


A few of things I need help with if anyone may be able to direct me to a particular forum are:
I need to better understand the delay in the AVR and how it actually works, my interpretation of it is that I can try to advance the music /sound coming from the speakers attahced to the amp and further down the line to match that of the speakers directly attahced to the unit so I can eliminate the echo or for lack of a better way to put it, the delay. andy direction here would be much appreciated.

Also I am not convinced I have my TV and AVR setup properly. I am running all HDMI connections but when I have the TV on and attempt to swith to watch a moviethe receiver seems to have conflict and will not recgnize the DVD player. The AVR unit will actually Show as HDMI2/HDMI2 and then it swtches itself to HDMI2/COAX3, If I turn the TV off and start the movie first then power on the TV it all works fine and picture and sound are awesome.

I realize this may not be the most appropriate thread for this forum but I noticed there are many senior members that may be able to direct me to a more appropriate section for some help, I appreciate it if so.

Thanks for have such a great place like this for newbies to access and build a hobby!

I'd like to change the rears out and make them sides, and Add 2 more to make a 7.1 setup. I also have plans to add a second sub once I figure out the rest of the set up, I actually have the match to the current sub.

P.S> I also have some JBL 4312 Monitors in the garage,.........Low WAF


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Hello from Fullerton, Ca*

Welcome fast. Glad you could join. Are you talking about the speaker delay or the delay that helps sync dialog with action on the screen? Have fun, Dennis


----------



## faster (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Hello from Fullerton, Ca*

Hello Dennis, thanks for the reply! I suppose I am actually talking about both. I guess I just didn't realize they could be two different things. But now that you ask the question I can see how they would be. 

For the most part, If I am in the living room lsitening to music pumped through the ceiling spealkers via the amp, there is a noticiable delay from one roomto the other. as for synching the sound with the tv it does present itself on occasion but not nearly as noticeable.

any advice?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Hello from Fullerton, Ca*

I guess the best thing would be to try changing the delay settings and hear the effect. Dennis


----------



## faster (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Hello from Fullerton, Ca*

Well, I undeerstand that would be the easiset but I'm not real comfortable making changes without first having an idea of how to do it and some idea of what I can expect as an outcome. I guess, as stated in my post, I am looking to hear from somone that has had some experience with this and comments like:
what are some things to look out for, 
some tips or tricks for making it easy, c
can I expect comeplete synchronization in both areas and so on.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Speaker delay (distance) is best set to how far you sit away from them in feet. lip sync is the adjustment you want to set if your finding the speech is not happening with the video. This setting is best played with for best results.


----------



## faster (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks Tony, any advice on setting this up for the apeakers pumped through the amp i other rooms of the house?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

unless you are hearing the delay I would not worry about it. Do you have video displays in these other rooms that are showing the same audio feed?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

faster said:


> I need to better understand the delay in the AVR and how it actually works, my interpretation of it is that I can try to advance the music /sound coming from the speakers attahced to the amp and further down the line to match that of the speakers directly attahced to the unit so I can eliminate the echo or for lack of a better way to put it, the delay. andy direction here would be much appreciated.


You mentioned having two systems (HT and whole house), Which one are you trying to adjust???



> I am not convinced I have my TV and AVR setup properly. I am running all HDMI connections but when I have the TV on and attempt to swith to watch a moviethe receiver seems to have conflict and will not recgnize the DVD player. The AVR unit will actually Show as HDMI2/HDMI2 and then it swtches itself to HDMI2/COAX3, If I turn the TV off and start the movie first then power on the TV it all works fine and picture and sound are awesome.


It seems to me that the setting is not correct, you can check the settings or start from scratch (reset everything and start again) ...Do you have anything connected on Coax 3??? ...It could be the handshake problem too.



> If I am in the living room lsitening to music pumped through the ceiling spealkers via the amp, there is a noticiable delay from one roomto the other. as for synching the sound with the tv it does present itself on occasion but not nearly as noticeable.


Can you adjust the delay in your speakercraft amp??? ...that's what you use to power the speakers in the living room, Right???

Can you describe how did you setup everything???


----------



## faster (Jan 6, 2009)

Well I actually do hear it when moving from room to room, It's just something that I'd like to fix if the capability is built into the system. I mean i can't tell at al when listenform the other side of the house but when I'm in the rooms directly next to the main listening area I can definitely hear it.


----------



## faster (Jan 6, 2009)

_*You mentioned having two systems (HT and whole house), Which one are you trying to adjust???*_


Actually both. but for now let's only deal with the the whole house as it seems to be a much larger delay, as would be expected. and just for the record I have the wholoe house and the HT set up on a single system. would I be better to add another unit? I figured the HK 745 would handle this ok.

*It seems to me that the setting is not correct, you can check the settings or start from scratch (reset everything and start again) ...Do you have anything connected on Coax 3??? ...It could be the handshake problem too.*


Well I plan on getting back there tonight, after the kids go to bed, to see but I don't believe I have anything on coax3, it almost appears as though it defaults to that setting if it experiences some sort of problem.



*Can you adjust the delay in your speakercraft amp??? ...that's what you use to power the speakers in the living room, Right???

Can you describe how did you setup everything???*

There is no delay in the amp that I am aware of, it only offers me the ability to adjust the output to each speaker. The amp does supply all speakers outside of the HT area. While the 745 controls the fronts, center, rears, sub and TV.

I'll go through and get a detail description of how everything is set up and post it later tonight.

This has got me thinking that maybe it's a default setting on the avr beacuse it's not expecting hdmi so there is a conflict. I will check this and post back as well


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The delay your experiencing is normal due to the distance your rooms are from the source. The receiver will not be able to compensate for it however, there are external delay units that can adjust this but it can get costly.


----------



## faster (Jan 6, 2009)

That's exactly what I was looking for. I knew that the delay was because f the distance the sound had to travel but I wasn't sure if the AV units had a way to advance it by delaying/buffering the actual sound at the head unit so that it could cathc up and appear to be synched. 

what are these external delay units called?


----------

